# بحوث العمليات



## رمزة الزبير (15 نوفمبر 2013)

بحوث العمليات ( مفهومها-نشأتها-تطورها):
يطلق مصطلح "بحوث العمليات Operation Research"  أو ما يطلق عليها أختصاراً "OR" على مجموعة الأساليب والطرق الكمية التحليلية التي تسعي إلى صياغة وتطوير نماذج للمشكلات العملية والمساعدة في عملية إتخاذ القرار بعد حساب متغيرات كل قرار (بديل) والتوصل إلى إختيار القرار الأمثل من بين البدائل المتاحة أو الأستخدامات المتنافسة بحيث يمكن تحقيق أعلى مستوى من العائد المتوقع أو تخفيض الوقت أو التكاليف إلى أدني مستوى ممكن ...وغير ذلك من الأهداف المرجوة. 
وبإختصار تعتبر بحوث العمليات أدوات تحليل علمي منهجي للمشاكل التي تواجه منظمات الأعمال والمؤسسات الأقتصادية بما يمكن الإدارات من حل هذه المشاكل والتقليل من درجة المخاطرة أو حالات عدم التأكد المرافقة لبيئة الأعمال إلى أقصى حد ممكن ويرجع تسمية بحوث العمليات بهذا الإسم إلى العمليات الحربية التي كانت أولى المجالات التي استخدمت فيها، وإن كان تطبيقها اليوم قد تعدى المجال الحربي ليصل إلى آفاق جديدة ،مثل :المصانع ،المستشفيات ، تخطيط المدن، المواصلات ،وحتى التحقيق في الجريمة. 
وقد كان ميلاد هذا العلم سنة 1936 في بريطانيا إلا أن البداية الحقيقية له كانت خلال فترة الحرب العالمية الثانية، عندما دعت إدارة الحرب الإنجليزية فريقاً من العلماء برئاسة البروفسورP.M.S Blackett من جامعة مانشستر لدراسة المشاكل التكتيكية والاستراتيجية المتعلقة بالدفاعين الجوي والأرضي لبريطانيا. 
 وقد كان هدف هذا الفريق هو الاستخدام الأمثل للموارد الحربية المحدودة في تلك الفترة. وقد كانت النتائج التي حققها هذا الفريق باهرة ، والتي من ضمنها تحسين منظومة الرادار للإنذار المبكر وتحسين الدفاع المدني وغيرها، وقد شجعت هذه النتائج إدارة الحرب الأمريكية على إجراء دراسات مماثلة ، وإن كانت التطبيقات قد مست مجالات أوسع من تلك التي تمت في بريطانيا، وقد كان كل من JAMES.B رئيس لجنة بحوث الدفاع القومي وVANNEVAR.B رئيس لجنة الأسلحة والمعدت الجديدة وراء إستخدام هذا الأسلوب، وفي أكتوبر 1942 ..بعث الجنرال SPAATZ القائد العام للقوة الجوية الثامنة برسالة إلى القادة العموميين للقوات الجوية، يوصي فيها بوجوب ضم مجموعات من العلماء لتحليل العمليات في وحداتهم.
 وبناء على ذلك..شكلت القوة الجوية الثامنة المرابطة ببريطانيا ،أول فريق لهذا الغرض ، ثم تبعها السلاح الجوي الأمريكي ،فشكل فريقين فهذا الغرض في المؤسستين التاليتين:معمل المعدات البحرية وترأس هذا الفريق ELLISA.J والأسطول العاشر وترأس هذه المجموعة PHILP.M ونظراً للنجاح الذي تحقق في أمريكا بفضل إستخدام بحوث العمليات، فقد واصل القادة العسكريون أهتمامهم بهذا العلم من خلال وكالة بحوث العمليات، والتي تحولت فيما بعد إلى مؤسسة بحوث العمليات.  
وبعد فترة الحرب العالمية الثانية ...فإن النجاح الذي تحقق في المجال الحربي، شجع رجال إدارة الأعمال والذين كانوا -هم الآخرون- يبحثون عن حلول لمشاكلهم المتعلقة بالعمل على أقحام هذا العلم في إدارة المشاريع الأقتصادية.  ففي بريطانيا قام فريق من المهتمين بهذا المجال بتأسيس نادي بحوث العمليات سنة 1948 ، والذي غير إسمه -فيما بعد إلى جمعية بحوث العمليات للمملكة المتحدة ،والتي بدأت في إصدار مجلة علمية ربع سنوية إبتداءً من سنة 1950 ،والتي تعد أول مجلة في هذا المجال. أما في أمريكا فقد تم تأسيس جمعية بحوث العمليات الأمريكية ومعهد الإدارة العلمية في سنة 1945 ، وقد أصدرت هذه الجمعية مجلة "بحوث العمليات" سنة 1952 ، وكما اصدر المعهد -أيضا- مجلة متخصصة في بحوث العمليات أسمها "مجلة الإدارة العلمية" وذلك في سنة 1953. 
 أما اليوم ...فإن إستخدام بحوث العمليات قد تعدي بريطانيا وامريكا إلى كثير من دول العالم ،وكذلك تعددت الدوريات التي تهتم ببحوث العمليات، كما تعددت المجالات التي يغطيها ذلك العلم.  إن أحد نقاط التحول المهمة في حياة هذا العلم هو التوصل إلى أسلوب السمبلكس SIMPLEX ، والذي طور سنة 1947 بفضل الرياضي الأمريكي "GEORGE.B.B.D" وبعد ذلك تم تطوير إستخدام الكثير من التقنيات في هذا العلم بفضل التعاون بين المتخصصين في الدراسات الأكاديمية ومجال الصناعة ،ومما ساعد على تقدم هذا العلم وبشكل ملحوظ ، تلك التسهيلات التي توفرت بفضل إستخدام الحاسب الآلي ،وما أضفاه من قدرات تحليلية وتخرينية جمه.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 نوفمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot]أهمية إستخدام بحوث العمليات في الإدارة:[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]إن زيادة حجم النشاط الذي تقوم به المنظمات الإدارية المختلفة ،وتزايد التعقيدات التي تتسم بها الإجراءات الإدارية، إضافة إلى إدراك الإدارة لمدي أهمية القرار الإداري السليم، مما ترتب عنه إنتشار إستعمال الأساليب الرياضية والإحصائية في مجالات الإدارة، ولاسيما إدارة الأعمال بشكل واسع في الآونة الأخيرة.

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]إن إستخدام بحوث العمليات -الأساليب الكمية التحليلية- يساعد أولئك الذين يواجهون مشكلة إتخاذ القرارات الإدارية خاصة تلك التي تعتمد على عدد من الحقائق والمتغيرات المعقدة والمتداخلة مع بعضها.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] علاوة على ذلك...فإن إتباع تلك الأساليب الكمية يغطي حلولاً أفضل من تلك التي تنتج عن غيرها من الأساليب ،والتي تتطلب فروض محددة مبنية على إستنتاجات سليمة، ووضع المتغيرات في علاقات رياضية مناسبة ، ومن الأمثلة على هذه الأساليب :البرمجة الخطية-نظرية القرارات، تحليل شبكات الأعمال...وغيرها.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] وهذه الطرق تزود الإدارة بأدوات لحل المشاكل المستعصية في الإنتاج والتخزين والتمويل والنقل ...إلخ ،كما تمكنها من تقييم السياسات البديلة للتشغيل والإستثمار ،وتساعدها في تحديد إحتياجات المنشأة في المدي الطويل. لكن -على الرغم من كل المزايا -فإن هذه الأساليب لا تخلو من بعض العيوب، ولعل من أهمها: إرتفاع تكاليف إستخدامها ،وكذلك إحتياجها إلى خبرات وقدرات علمية عالية للتعامل معها ،قد تتوافر وقد لا تتوافر في المشروع، كما أنها لا تصلح في حل المشاكل غير المحدودة المعالم، أو التي لا يمكن معالجة متغيراتها كمياً بالإضافة إلى كون الأساليب الرياضية لا تمثل الإجراءات الكاملة لصنع القرارات، وليست الأسلوب الوحيد المفيد دائما لحل المشاكل الإدارية ،وإنما تبقي للأساليب الأخرى قيمتها في كثير من المجالات. [/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 نوفمبر 2013)

منهج بحوث العمليات في إتخاذ القرارات:
إن إتخاذ القرارات بإستخدام بحوث العمليات ،يستلزم المرور بالخطوات التالية:

1. تعريف أو تحديد المشكلة.
 2. بناء النموذج الذي يمثل المشكلة قيد الدراسة. 
3. إختبار النموذج.
4. حل النموذج.
5. إختبار مدى مناسبة الحل.
 6 . تطبيق الحل.
 
هذه الخطوات ليست منفصلة ،ولكنها متداخلة تماماً بمعني أنه قد يتم الأنتقال من أي خطوة إلى الخطوة السابقة أو اللاحقة لها وذلك بشكل متكرر حتى يتم التوصل لحل المشكلة المطروحة. تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه لا توجد قواعد أو أسس ثابتة في تنفيذ هذه الخطوات، إذا أستثنينا عملية حل النموذج ،حيث يتم إستخدام تقنية معروفة لحل النموذج كالسمبلكس مثلاَ ،أما الخطوات الأربع الأخرى ..فإن تنفيذها يعتمد على عوامل مختلفة، مثل: نوع المشكلة موضع البحث وطبيعتها ،وأسلوب الباحث في التحليل....إلخ، من ناحية أخرى. فإن هذه الخطوات لا يتم الخوض فيها بمعرفة باحث العمليات وحده ،بل لابد من التعاون بينه، وبين المسؤولين عن الأنشطة حيث توجد هذه المشاكل، وهذا التعاون أو المشاركة بين الطرفين تستمد أهميتها من شيئين: الأول هو أن هؤلاء المسؤولين يعتبرون مصدراً للمعلومات، التي يعتمد عليها باحث العمليات في كل العمل الذي يقوم به بخصوص حل المشكلة ،والثاني أن هؤلاء المسؤولين هم الذين سيطبقون النتائج التي قد يتوصل إليها باحث العمليات في حله للمشكلة، وبالتالي لابد من ضرورة اشتراكهم في المراحل المختلفة لحلها.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 نوفمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot]- تعريف المشكلة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Problem Definition[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
إن تعريف المشكلة هو حجر الأساس في نجاح أو فشل القرار ، فأي تعريف خاطئ للمشكلة سيكون على حساب النتائج التي قد يتم التوصل إليها، وحتى تكون هناك مشكلة فلابد من وجود الشروط التالية:

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]‌أ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أن يكون هناك شخص أو مجموعة أشخاص ،لهم حاجة تنتظر الإشباع أو الإرضاء ،وهذا الشخص أو مجموعة الأشخاص هي ما تعرف بمتخذ القرار.
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]‌ب. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] أن تكون هناك مجموعة من بدائل السلوك التي يمكن الإختيار من بينها.
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]‌ج. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يجب أن تكون هناك بيئة للمشكلة قيد الدراسة ،وفي بحوث العمليات....فإن البيئة جزءاً من كل النظام المدروس "وكالة-سوق-قسم الإنتاج في مصنع مثلاً".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]‌د. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أن يكون متخذ القرار غير قادر على تحديد أي تلك البدائل يعد الحل الأمثل لتلك المشكلة وبإختصار ، فإنه يقال بأن لدى متخذ القرار مشكلة ،إذا كان لديه هدف موجود بشكل فعلي، يريد تحقيقه ، وان هناك طرقاً بديلة لتحقيقه ،وأنه غير قادر على تحديد أي تلك البدائل هو الأفضل.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]ولابد من تحديد المشكلة بشكل واضح، بحيث تمنع أي لبس أو غموض ،وكخطوة أولي في تحديد المشكلة...يجب تحديد هدف البحث، أي تحديد المشكلة من حيث النوع والشكل المحتمل لحلها، وكذلك تحديد العوامل ذات العلاقة بالحل، والتي يمكن إخضاعها لرقابة الإدارة ، فإذا لاحظ مدير شركة ما مثلاً أن الأرباح الصافية لهذه السنة قد ا،خفضت عن السنة الماضية، وأن هذا الأنخفاض كان بسبب نقص رقم المبيعات وليس بسبب زيادة التكاليف...فإن المدير سيركز أهتمامه على عدد من الجوانب مثل:دراسة المنتج ذاته، ودراسة الأسعار.

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]وكذلك دراسة وسائل الإعلان والدعاية ،فإذا أفترضنا أن الدعاية والإعلان هي السبب وراء أنخفاض المبيعات...فسوف يصبح من المفيد تحليل عناصر وبرامج الدعاية والإعلان التي تتبعها الشركة، فقد يكون السبب راجعاً إلى قلة المبالغ المخصصة للإنفاق على الإعلان، وقد يكون في نقص عدد الأدوات التي يتم الإعلان من خلالها. وقد يكون هذه الأدوات المستخدمة من طرف الشركة غير منتشرة إنتشاراً واسعاً ،أو منتشرة في أماكن غير مناسبة، أو في أوقات غير مناسبة أو هناك أكثر من سبب، ومتى تحددت المشكلة والعناصر التي يمكن التحكم فيها، فلابد من كتابة تقرير إلى الإدارة يبين فيه المشكلة وتقديرات تكاليف الحل والعائدات الأقتصادية المتوقعة من الحل. [/FONT]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 نوفمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot]2-بناء النموذج [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Model Construction

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]النموذج ما هو إلا تمثيل أو محاكاة لنظام حقيقي ،يعمل في الحياة الواقعية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Real Life System[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يراد دراسته ، وهذا النموذج قد يكون في شكل مادي مثل أو نماذج السيارات أو الطائرات ...إلخ، وقد تكون في شكل غير مادي مثل النماذج الرياضية ،والتي تهتم بها في هذا العمل.

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] إن هناك غرضين أساسيين من وراء بناء النموذج ،أولهما: تحليل سلوك النظام من أجل تحسين أدائه، وثانيهما تحديد الشكل الأمثل للنظام ،وذلك في المستقبل " ما الذي يجب أن يكون عليه النظام " ويوضح النموذج -في صورة رياضية - الهدف المراد تحقيقه ،وكذلك المحددات أو القيود التي يراد في إطارها تحقيق ذلك الهدف. [/FONT]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 نوفمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]3- إختبار النموذج [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Model Validation

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]وفي هذه المرحلة ...يتم الكشف عن مدي صحة النموذج من حيث تمثيله للنظام الحقيقي المدروس.، وذلك من خلال مقارنة أداء النموذج مع أداء النظام الحقيقي في الماضي، فالنموذج يكون إذا كان " وتحت ظروف مشابهة من المدخلات" يعطي نفس الأداء السابق للنظام الحقيقي.[/FONT]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 نوفمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]4- حل النموذج [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Model Solution

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]وفي هذه المرحلة ...يتم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] إستخدام أسلوب أو تقنية مناسبة لحل هذا النموذج مثل :طريقة السمبلكس أو نموذج النقل...إلخ، وفي هذه المرحلة يجب على باحث العمليات أن يكون مستعداً للإجابة عن الأسئلة المتعلقة بالتغيرات التي سوف تطرأ على الحل، وذلك فيما لو تغيرت بعض مكونات المشكلة المدروسة ،وهذا ما يعرف بتحليل الحساسية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Sensitivity Analysis[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، مثل: التغير في الطاقة الإنتاجية للآلات أو العاملين ،أو التغير في الطاقة الاستيعابية للسوق على الأرباح...إلخ.[/FONT]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ِ
5- إختبار مدى مناسبة الحل 
Solution Appropriateness


يحتاج المحلل -عند هذه المرحلة -إلى تحديد الظروف التي يمكن في ظلها إستخدام الحل الذي توصل إليه في المرحلة السابقة ،ومدى إمكانية توفير مثل هذه الظروف ،كما يحتاج لتوضيح الحدود التي تبقي فيها النتائج المشتقة من النموذج صحيحة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 نوفمبر 2013)

6-تطبيق الحل 
Results Implementation


هذا الوجه الأخير في عملية إتخاذ القرار، وفيه يتم توضيح النتائج المتحصل عليها من حل النموذج موضوع التنفيذ ،وذلك في شكل برنامج عمل ،أو خطة معينة يتم تحديدها بمعرفة كل من فريق بحوث العمليات ،والذين سيقومون بتنفيذ هذه الحلول.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 نوفمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot]العلاقة بين باحث العمليات والإدارة:

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] إن دور باحث العمليات -بإختصار هو مساعدة الإدارة على إتخاذ قرارات سليمة ،إلا أن القرار في نهاية المطاف هو مسؤولية الإدارة وحدها، هذا...وتزداد حاجة الإدارة لهذه المساعدة -سنة بعد أخرى- وذلك لكبر حجم المشروعات وتعقد عملياتها ومشاكلها وكذلك للبيئة المتغيرة التي تعمل فيها، مما جعل المشاركة والتعاون بين متخصص بحوث العمليات والإدارة أمراً لابد منه.
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] يتطلب هذا التعاون من المديرين فهماً للأدوات التي يستخدمها وتفسير النتائج المترتبة عنها، ولا يعني هذا أن المدير يجب أن يعرف كل دقيقة رياضية ،ولكن يكفي أن يعرف كيفية وصف المشكلة وتوفير المعلومات اللازمة لحلها.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]العلاقة بين دور كل من المدير وباحث العمليات خلال المراحل المختلفة لإتخاذ القرار:
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]*الإدارة: *التعرف -من وجهة تنظيمية فيما إذا كانت المشكلة قد تكونت. 
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]*الباحث والإدارة: *تقرير المتغيرات التي أخذت في الحسابات ،ثم وضع هذه المتغيرات في صورة نموذج رياضي.
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]*الباحث:* إختبار الطرق التي ستستخدم في حل المشكلة المحدودة آنفاً ،وتحديد الوسائل الرياضية المناسبة للإستعمال.
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]*الباحث:* إيجاد حل للمشكلة وكذلك الحلول البديلة [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] تحديد الأفتراضات التي قامت عليها هذه الحلول.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] إختبار الحلول البديلة.

*الباحث والإدارة*:تحديد الحل الأكثر فاعلية وذلك بالأخذ في الإعتبار بعض المحددات الموجودة في المنظمة -شرح معني الحل للمنظمة.
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]*الإدارة:*إختيار وتحديد الحل الذي سيستخدم.
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]*الإدارة والباحث*: بيع القرار للمديرين المنفذين والتأكد من فهمهم للحل وللحصول على تأييدهم ومشاركتهم. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## فتوح (17 نوفمبر 2013)

أحسنت

أنا باعتبر بحوث العمليات هى اسلوب سحرى لتعريف وحل المشكلات
فبها تستطيع أن تجعل لكل شيئ سواء كان كمى أو وصفى تستطيع أن تضع له وزن وقيمة وتتعامل معه ومع غيره من المتغيرات.

من خلال هذا العلم تستطيع ان تعظم الفائدة، وأن تقلل الخسارة، بأقل مجهود وبطرق متنوعة سواء التقليدية أو البرمجة الخطية او غيرها.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مرفق كتاب في بحوث العمليات باللغة العربية.


----------



## mody max (10 مارس 2014)

بحوث العمليات 
وسيلة مساعدة في اتخاذ القرارات الكمية باستخدام الطرق العلمية الحديثة 
يعتبر علم بحوث العمليات من الوسائل العلمية المساعدة في اتخاذ القرارات بأسلوب أكثر دقة وبعيد عن العشوائية الناتجة عن التجربة والخطأ ويسعى هذا العلم إلى البحث عن القواعد والأسس الجديدة للعمل الإداري ، وذلك للوصول إلى أفضل المستويات من حيث الجودة الشاملة ، ومقاييس المواصفات العالمية ( الايزو ) 

اسعدنى المكوث بين جنبات متصفحك 
وزحم احرفك المميزة 
لك تحاياى


----------

